# Fluval CO2 System for 46 Gallon Tank?



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I currently have a 46 gallon tank that has a 2x39 watt T5HO fixture as well as a 25 watt T8 bulb. Currently I dose 5 mL of Excel a day, but plant growth is a bit slow. I dose iron and potassium as well. I've come to realize that dosing Excel at such a rate really won't be practical cost-wise. However, I don't have the money for a full CO2 system nor the know how on how to choose one, and the parental units aren't too big on the idea either. I was wondering if using one of the Fluval CO2 systems for this tank would be practical. I could either use it supplemented by Excel (smaller dosage?), or maybe even 2 of the CO2 systems. I'm not a very technical guy, so please excuse any noobishness.

Also, is the Fluval CO2 system itself any good? Their other stuff seems to be of pretty high quality, so I hope it'd be the same with this one.


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

If it's this:










The 88g CO2 capacity probably won't last too long for that 46. I'd stay with the Excel dosing but go to Gluteraldehyde in the form of Metricide 14 or some thing similar. I use Metricide in my 90g and a gallon will last me around a year.

http://www.dealmed.com/Metricide-14-Day-1-Gallon?utm_source=googlebase%7Eamp%3Butm_medium%3DComFR%7Eamp%3Butm_campaign%3DOnefeed&gdftrk=gdfV21435_a_7c1031_a_7c4309_a_7c91

Just remember it's 2.6% Glut (for the Metracide 14, other products will differ) vs. the 1.5% equivilent for Excel so your dosing for the 46 would be 2.9- 3.0ml.

My $.02

Pat

PS ... toss the little activator bottle (responsibly of course) you don't want it.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You are going to be going through one of those cartridges a week.... 

Get a real co2 tank. A five or ten pound one. It is more money upfront, but you will save so much money AND time over the long-run if you buy your co2 by the pound instead of the gram.... 

The little cartridge systems like Fluval and ADA are cute and convenient if you have a five gallon tank, maybe even a ten gallon tank, but 46 gallons is impractical to use this type of co2 delivery method on.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

The only problem with that is I have absolutely no idea how those work. Do you have any good sources or links?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't off the top of my head but you can find a lot of into on this forum. 

What I can tell you off the top of my head is that a "real" co2 system is going to work pretty much the same as that Fluval system, except it's on a bigger scale. 

You take the regulator, put it on the bottle, open it up a little, then fine tune the flow of co2 with a needle valve and measure it via bubbles per second in a bubble counter. From the bubble counter, tube connects to your reactor or diffuser and that's how co2 gets into the water.


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Try here.

http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/co2/3-planted-aquarium-co2-injection-revealed.html


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

5 lb Co2Tank (empty, BRAND new): (~$60 Including shipping)
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Aluminum_CO2_Cylinders_CO2_tanks_CO2_cannisters_p/t.htm
Search Ebay for AQUATEK CO2 Regulator around $70 shipped.
In tank diffuser (really just a small internal filter) around $15.
the tank costs about $20 to fill and should last close to a year. :-D
I played and futzed and diddled with DIY Co2, and have looked over all sorts of 'less expensive' options, but at the end of the day after 3 months a system like this is less expensive and more 'set it and forget it' than those 'less expensive' options. 
also believe what you've heard... pressurized C02 DOES help the plants grow healthier, quicker 
Hope that helps.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I currently have Fluval 88g system on a 12g tank. That's about $40/month for the cartridges. I think enough said ...


----------



## Phact (Jul 12, 2011)

I put a Fluval 88g system on my 17g and I feel like I am replacing the cartridges about every 2-3 weeks. (it says on the box that they are supposed to last 1-3 months and the gallon size ranges from 10-40 gallons) I usually turn it off at night and when it is on I have the bubble counter at 1 per every 6-8 seconds (that is about 3x slower than the recommended setting). 

If I was you I would consider just investing in a 5lb tank and saving a lot of money in the long run. On your tank I would not even bother with the little 88g, you would be spending so much in cylinder refills.


----------

